# smack talk on Juliette



## stringmusic (Dec 22, 2010)

Why do so many people show up to Juliett every weekend if there aint any ducks there? All I hear on this forum is that the jewel sucks or sarcastic comments about the lake. Is everyone who shows up there every weekend just an idiot? I have been twice, once last year on a terrible weather day, and once this year in the first week so I dont know a whole lot about the place. It seems to me that alot of people show up for no reason? Whats the deal? Can ducks be killed on the lake with a little work?


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 22, 2010)

the lake is a hit or miss lake. some days you may get  a few and some days you might eat your decoys!!!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 22, 2010)

theres ducks there. ive seen a ton of mallards there. you just wont get any useful information on here about them because people are trying to protect their "spots"


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 22, 2010)

When that many people hunt a lake......there are'nt many secrets to be kept. That being said..........(the early bird gets the worm)


----------



## kenway (Dec 22, 2010)

its like he said its hit or miss iv hunted it for years and its alwasy been like that and when the weather feels perfect thats when its the worse for me.


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 22, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Why do so many people show up to Juliett every weekend if there aint any ducks there? All I hear on this forum is that the jewel sucks or sarcastic comments about the lake. Is everyone who shows up there every weekend just an idiot?



If the shoe fits...... wear it!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 22, 2010)

Who is the bigger Idiot, The ones that show up every weekend or the one that hears there is no ducks and show up anyway? Just wanting to know?
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 23, 2010)

Juliett is a hit or miss....i have had good hunts there and ive had days where i didnt see the first duck...and i also think its funny how there will be 3434 boats there when all ppl do is talk smack about it


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 23, 2010)

Its kind of like all the infomercials on TV...... you would think everybody is smart enough to know its junk their trying to sell and not buy it...... But if that were the case, the companies wouldn't paying good money for more infomercials to be on everyday!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

> *I have been twice*, once last year on a terrible weather day, and once this year in the first week so I dont know a whole lot about the place.









gsp754 said:


> If the shoe fits...... wear it!



You have to read the whole post


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Who is the bigger Idiot, The ones that show up every weekend or the one that hears there is no ducks and show up anyway? Just wanting to know?
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry



Well, I just thought to myself that a million people show up to a place to duck hunt, there has to be a least 1 duck somewhere. I have also figured out that one cannot find out where ducks are on a forum, so I checked it out myself. And there was a question mark at the end of that sentence, I didnt call anyone an idiot.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like for you to maybe sit down and think really long and hard about this. There are thousands of people that cruise these forums daily for the sole purpose of cyber scouting. There is a common denominator here. The more a place is talked about, bad or good, the more people are going to show up. There are probably 10% of the people there that actually know what they are doing and know where to kill ducks on public land, and even those people are not going to kill duck 100% of the time no matter where you are. I am not saying that I am part of the 10% but I cringe every time I see mention of a place I hunt. It would do everyone a favor that hunts public land hard to not mention a public spot on a public forum ever again. It irritates me to no end see one person speak of a not so often mentioned public place and then that very next weekend see 5 new thread of dead ducks from that place. It’s great that people are killing ducks but let’s stop taking some of the leg work out of it for people. I understand this is all part of the now generation and you don’t really get why people get angry about this sort of stuff. But try doing some leg work and kill ducks from your own work and see how much more satisfaction you get from that, it compounds the excitement of killing ducks if you can imagine that.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

browning84 said:


> I would like for you to maybe sit down and think really long and hard about this. There are thousands of people that cruise these forums daily for the sole purpose of cyber scouting. There is a common denominator here. *The more a place is talked about, bad or good, the more people are going to show up. *There are probably 10% of the people there that actually know what they are doing and know where to kill ducks on public land, and even those people are not going to kill duck 100% of the time no matter where you are. I am not saying that I am part of the 10%* but I cringe every time I see mention of a place I hunt. It would do everyone a favor that hunts public land hard to not mention a public spot on a public forum ever again. It irritates me to no end see one person speak of a not so often mentioned public place and then that very next weekend see 5 new thread of dead ducks from that place.* It’s great that people are killing ducks but let’s stop taking some of the leg work out of it for people. I understand this is all part of the now generation and you don’t really get why people get angry about this sort of stuff. But try doing some leg work and kill ducks from your own work and see how much more satisfaction you get from that, it compounds the excitement of killing ducks if you can imagine that.



So this should be just a picture posting forum?


----------



## browning84 (Dec 27, 2010)

No. The forum should be a place where you can ask questions other than where can I kill ducks in a certain wma in a certain part of the state. But also be able to post pictures and brag about the ducks they killed public or private land without mention of location. Questions about waterfowl products, about calls and how to use them, boats and waders; things like this is what the forum is designed for. This place probably gets more hits than the dang AJC. This place would be a much better asset to us all to remove all public hunting location from written vocabulary.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2010)

browning84 said:


> No. The forum should be a place where you can ask questions other than where can I kill ducks in a certain wma in a certain part of the state. But also be able to post pictures and brag about the ducks they killed public or private land without mention of location. Questions about waterfowl products, about calls and how to use them, boats and waders; things like this is what the forum is designed for. This place probably gets more hits than the dang AJC. This place would be a much better asset to us all to remove all public hunting location from written vocabulary.



I agree, the purpose of the thread was not to get some locations where people kill ducks on the lake. I was just trying to figure out all the bad talk on the place. I am going back alot more no matter what I hear about the place on here.


----------



## browning84 (Dec 27, 2010)

No need to go on the defensive. I was not just accusing you. I was speaking in terms of this entire section of the forum and its disregard to keeping fingers off the keyboard long enough to see the damage done by mentioning locations. Try posting a picture and tell your stories without mentioning location. Still has the same affect but without tips to cyber scouters. Just sayin.

I guess I am just fighting a never ending battle. It seems the more people push the issue of not posting locations the more people do it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

The reason they are there is because they read so much about it on here.People get on here..blab about where they have seen ducks on public land..other guys read it..Most of the people that read it do not respond to the threads or are even members...LOOK AT THE VIEWS...This is called cyberscouting...Then people go hit the places it seems most of the luck is at..It's a good way to ruin a good piece of public land..The guys on here joke about it,and try to send people there to throw them off track..I'm sure there is a duck there,but I can also assure you it isn't the HONEY HOLE or these guys would be trying to desperately protect it,and keep it quiet..Because they know what will happen if it gets raided..skybustin' fightin for holes,drama,birds pushed onto somewhere else...It's best to keep your public hole PRIVATE..


----------



## gsp754 (Dec 27, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> The reason they are there is because they read so much about it on here.People get on here..blab about where they have seen ducks on public land..other guys read it..Most of the people that read it do not respond to the threads or are even members...LOOK AT THE VIEWS...This is called cyberscouting...Then people go hit the places it seems most of the luck is at..It's a good way to ruin a good piece of public land..The guys on here joke about it,and try to send people there to throw them off track..I'm sure there is a duck there,but I can also assure you it isn't the HONEY HOLE or these guys would be trying to desperately protect it,and keep it quiet..Because they know what will happen if it gets raided..skybustin' fightin for holes,drama,birds pushed onto somewhere else...It's best to keep your public hole PRIVATE..



Thats a lie!!! the jewel is on fire everyday....limits for everyone!


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 27, 2010)

*12-27-10 Lake Juliette*







Had a good day today. Got there around 2 this morning and set up to guard the spot.  Had to stick it out all day but we managed a 3 man limit.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 27, 2010)

Juliette can be a great lake if you put in the leg work and get there early.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 27, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Had a good day today. Got there around 2 this morning and set up to guard the spot.  Had to stick it out all day but we managed a 3 man limit.



Psshhh...lol..you crack me up


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 28, 2010)

If nothing else you can always limit on coots...........


----------



## castandblast (Dec 29, 2010)

browning84 said:


> I would like for you to maybe sit down and think really long and hard about this. There are thousands of people that cruise these forums daily for the sole purpose of cyber scouting. There is a common denominator here. The more a place is talked about, bad or good, the more people are going to show up. There are probably 10% of the people there that actually know what they are doing and know where to kill ducks on public land, and even those people are not going to kill duck 100% of the time no matter where you are. I am not saying that I am part of the 10% but I cringe every time I see mention of a place I hunt. It would do everyone a favor that hunts public land hard to not mention a public spot on a public forum ever again. It irritates me to no end see one person speak of a not so often mentioned public place and then that very next weekend see 5 new thread of dead ducks from that place. It’s great that people are killing ducks but let’s stop taking some of the leg work out of it for people. I understand this is all part of the now generation and you don’t really get why people get angry about this sort of stuff. But try doing some leg work and kill ducks from your own work and see how much more satisfaction you get from that, it compounds the excitement of killing ducks if you can imagine that.



couldn't agree more


----------

